# Do you sell or do you keep your old games?



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

I never sell my games off but I was wondering how many people sell their used games when they don't play it anymore. Part of me don't want to sell because these are games that I love and work hard to buy, but at the same time selling them means I get more money to buy even more games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

I do, if it's not an LE or something I really want to keep.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 9, 2015)

I only sell games I disliked and don't want to play again.


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep my games I don't like

but usually there just hiding somewhere


----------



## Tao (Jan 9, 2015)

It depends.


I pretty much look at the game and think "Will I ever want to play this again?". 

If I like a series in general, I'll buy and keep all the games regardless of if I liked them or if I will ever play them again. It's literally the only reason I still own the 3 Final Fantasy XIII games. I would have sold them otherwise.



If I don't think I'll ever play a game again or just flat out didn't enjoy it (and it isn't a sequel to something I like) I'll sell it straight away. This means any primarily online multiplayer based games get sold as soon as they become dated.
This happened way too much with the last gen consoles (PS3/360)....The amount of games I've kept on PS3 compared to PS2 is pathetic.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep, I don't think I've ever sold a game before actually. I buy most of my games on Steam anyway (don't have a games console) so I can't sell those copies even if I wanted to.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 9, 2015)

Mainly sell them.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

depends...
if it's a game I didn't like very much or I'm pretty sure I won't touch again I sell it...


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2015)

I usually keep' em if I can...but if it's a real crap game I'll sell of course.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 9, 2015)

Depends. If I hate the game or simply get bored or it, I'll get rid of it. I won't get rid of LE stuff though. Of course, if the game is old enough and not worth selling/trading in, I'll keep it.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

I do keep most but I've sold some on I really didn't enjoy. I normally just get GAME credit rather than cash on my GAME card and save it toward something else.


----------



## n64king (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep, the only ones that get sold are the ones that I didn't like.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 9, 2015)

I almost always keep them, unless of course I really disliked the game or if I'm in need of money and could still get a decent amount out of it.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 9, 2015)

I enjoy collecting games, so keep. Unless it's a game I didn't like, in which case I would sell it.


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 9, 2015)

If the game has no replay value i sell... Though honestly I really only buy games with replay value lol
So... I never end up selling any games. I always have to explain to my uncle why i have so many games because of this. To me it doesn't matter as long as I play them.


----------



## Joy (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep em'

I usually give them to my sister to play sometimes


----------



## Lock (Jan 9, 2015)

I use to trade some in, but now the rates of trade-ins isn't too great so its definitely worth keeping yer games. I also regret trading in certain games that are expensive to buy back now. @_@


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 9, 2015)

I almost always keep them, but I actually have a few that I know I don't want to play again which I plan on selling back soon


----------



## Geoni (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep, although I should probably sell.


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2015)

i keep em, it's not even worth selling bc they pay so low


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 10, 2015)

There have been times in the past where I've traded in games to help pay for a new game, and I'd usually end up regretting it. So now, I almost always keep the game unless it's a really awful game that I hate. Even if you think you won't miss a game, sometimes you do miss it eventually anyway.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 10, 2015)

If it's not worth it or I have a newer version of the game (e.x. New Super Mario Bros. Wii when I get New Super Mario Bros. U), then I'll sell it.


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 10, 2015)

I've never sold my games before. I keep EVERYTHING, even if I hated the game.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a habit of keeping games, though as it happens I sold a few 3DS games today that I know I will never play again.


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to sell my games all the time when I was younger, but then I'd end up buying them back a year or two later, so now I only sell my games if they're really awful/boring and I'd never play them anyway. I learned my lesson after selling and rebuying Final Fantasy X-2, like, 5 times.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 10, 2015)

I always keep my games. 
I once tried to sell (Recycle @ EB Games) a brand new PS3 Game (LOTR War in the North) UNWRAPPED and would only get $7 for it. What the hell. So I always keep my games. No matter if they are ****.


----------



## Clarky1994 (Jan 10, 2015)

I sell mine. When you have bills to pay, games are a luxury and if I'm not going to play them anymore I'll sell them so I can afford another luxury


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 10, 2015)

I keep most of them, but I do donate some to a local thrift shop.


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I've only parted with one or two games. Usually it's because I'm giving them to other people. I have this problem where as soon as I get rid of a title I'll want to play it, so to accommodate for that, I really won't sell anything. 

I've left one or two games at someone's house visiting from across the country before and went back to the game store the next week to re-buy them. Maybe it's just an OCD thing.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 10, 2015)

I keep them. It's fun looking back at what games I was interested in when I was younger. That and the people buying them don't pay very well.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 10, 2015)

I never sell my old games, I always keep them.


----------



## Lock (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh does it count when you let someone borrow a game and they sell it on eBay? ~__~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

I keep them, they're going to be rare games someday.


----------



## vanielle (Jan 11, 2015)

If they have any replay value I keep them, or if I just enjoyed them a lot. I've sold a few games I beat but didn't actually like, I don't recall selling a game I actually liked playing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 11, 2015)

I keep them.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 12, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I only sell games I disliked and don't want to play again.



this right here. if i like a game why would i sell it?


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 12, 2015)

Sell them. If I don't care for them anymore, there's no point in keeping it, in my opinion. I'd rather get a few bucks than have it collect dust.


----------



## Tao (Jan 12, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Oh does it count when you let someone borrow a game and they sell it on eBay? ~__~





...If I was you I would just stop lending people games if this has become a problem major enough that you need to ask that question.


And find better friends. Preferably ones you can trust to not sell your stuff.


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

I've kept basically every single game I have ever received/bought. It's like, I know I'll regret it if I sell them. Also, when you sell your games, you really don't get much for them. So I don't really see the point.


----------



## CCwolsey (Jan 12, 2015)

I keep them because I like having a collection. I used to sell them back in the Xbox/PS2 days and the early 360/PS3 days and I regret it now because I wish I still had those systems and all the games I had for them. For nostalgia purposes I like to revisit those games every now and then.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2015)

I usually keep my old games. I plan on selling them but then I realize that I probably won't get much for them so why bother?


----------



## Pirate (Jan 13, 2015)

I keep them all until they eventually manage to go missing.


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 13, 2015)

I usually keep all the games that I've ever bought, I only get rid of my games if there something I really didn't enjoy playing through or I just don't enjoy said game anymore.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I use to sell a game occasionally but I would almost always regret it so now I just keep all of them


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 15, 2015)

It depends. If it's for a console that I have and actively use, then no I won't sell them.

However, if it's for a console that I no longer have but still have games for then I will sell them if I can find a place that will take them


----------



## Druddigon (Jan 15, 2015)

Certain ones yes if I have no attachment to them, my NES and SNES games though are not for sell.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 16, 2015)

I only sell it if I didn't like it or, after playing it, think I'll never play it again. I've sold games in the past and regretted it and had to rebuy, so I don't sell games that often. As a result, my game collection is quite large. Maybe too large. O_O


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 17, 2015)

I often give up old games if I find myself not playing them for a very long period of time, yeah. or if they're games I've held onto and know I won't care to play them anymore.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> It depends.
> 
> 
> I pretty much look at the game and think "Will I ever want to play this again?".
> ...


Basically this XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 17, 2015)

I keep all my games for the most part, occasionally lending them out to those that I really trust. Never know when I might want to replay a few games, something I do quiet often with a vast majority of them.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

I tend to keep my games no matter how bad they are... Laziness is definitely a factor, lol.


----------

